# Spain?? or portugal??



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello there!!
I am seriously considering a move abroad!!! I have a very good job back here in liverpool working for the local transport authority and a lovely home, but have allways had my heart set on starting afresh in a sunny climate... My daughter has flown the nest ... and has a singing career here in liverpool with her own apartment (just down the road mind!!) My intention is to rent out my property for around 6 or 12 months at first (rather than selling up lock stock and barrel!!!) Just to get a feel of what its actually like in reality! with the intention of living there permanently!! I have been on holiday in the algarve a couple of times, in fact just returned from there last week! (how epensive things have gone!!!) but hey' still not deterred ... not yet been to mainland spain!! Any suggestions as to were to relocate??? Any feed back would be most appreciated!
Cheers!
nicola:confused2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

nicola, I have just bumped this for you after replying to your other post. Someone else will be here soon


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sounds good to me!! Spains better than Portugal, but then I would say that lol!!! Its cheaper if you get away from the touristy bits, altho it has got more expensive over here in the last few months!

Would you have enough money to support yourself over here???

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I;m goin to repeat that which I said to your other post as you might not find it

So, hiya nicola and :welcome: to the forum

I know nothing about Portugal but can give you a little about Spain. The north is cooler and greener than the south, a bit like the UK. The south is hotter but not as hot as it gets in th emiddle. The food is ok..lots of fresh stuff probably similar to Portugal I would imagine. The natives are a friendly and relaxed people.

To offer real information we would need to know what you are looking for,eg, rural/urban; quiet/lively; coastal/inland; are ex-pats important to you?

And don't worry, you will get lots of replies


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi!
Try looking at these recent threads which talk about living in Spain
Newbie in UK after help & advice
and
Hola amigos!!!!
and the "useful links" sticky
Hope that helps


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Thanks*



jojo said:


> sounds good to me!! Spains better than Portugal, but then I would say that lol!!! Its cheaper if you get away from the touristy bits, altho it has got more expensive over here in the last few months!
> 
> Would you have enough money to support yourself over here???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the reply Jo! 



Nicola x


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> I;m goin to repeat that which I said to your other post as you might not find it
> 
> So, hiya nicola and :welcome: to the forum
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying.... Think one has got the hang of it now !! :clap2:

Cheers! Nicola x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nobody can tell you where to relocate as that is all down to what YOU would want from Spain or Portugal. 

Deepest expatshire - Benidorm, Torrevieja, Torremolinos etc 
Culture - Barcelona, Madrid, Córdoba, Seville
Ski - Andorra (nearly Spain!), Sierra Nevada
City - Madrid, Barcelona 
Football - Madrid (Mmm, from Liverpool - guess you would not know too much about good football LOL) 
Donkeys - anywhere near XTreme. 
Yachts/boats - Mallorca, Puerto Banús

These are just a couple of examples for each category. You really need to get over here and see what appeals to you and remember what's good in the height of the summer may be completely different in deepest February. 

Make sure you have the money to fund this. Do NOT bank on getting a paid job. Think of it as an extended holiday and consider your options if you go back after say a year. Will the Transport Company keep your position open for 12 months? That would be a great cushion for you. 

Good Luck y te deseo mucha suerte. That's my biggest piece of advice. LEARN Spanish.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Donkey, website.....sorted!


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi steve!
Yes my company would keep my job open, as i am able to take a carrer break for between 1-3years if need be.. your right about going over first to get a feel of things... my friend has a apartment in Nerja, so think i may check what its like there!! I beleive it a lovley place, what are your thoughts on Nerja? (sorry if iv spelt it wrong.. LOL ) As for funding.. I have quite a bit of equity in my home .. around 100k, but dont want to sell lock stock and barrell just yet!!! will rent out my house initially.. and go over with a bit of money that will last me for about six to twelve months.. with the intention of setting up a business! But hey' Theres lots to think about I know!! but one could go on thinking forever!!! Think I need to start taking serious steps in the right direction! Maybe I could convince my daughter to do a spot of singing over there!!! LOL 
Cheers
Nicola x


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Donkey, website.....sorted!


Ha' ha' very clever!!!!! Puerto Banu`s is more my style thanks!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nerja - nice enough resort on the Costa del Sol. Plenty of Nerja fans on this forum who will give you good advice. It's certainly as good a place as any to start - near low cost flights to Málaga airport. 

I would NOT be encouraging your daughter to come other than for a holiday - no money in the music business here. Plenty of half-decent club singers doing villa cleaning and dodgy airport runs etc.


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Donkey, website.....sorted!


Ha' ha' very clever!!!! Puerto Banu`s is more my style thanks!!!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Donkey, website.....sorted!


XTreme, calm down about the news I am about to break. There is now a donkey twittering about life in Mallorca!! SERIOUS. PM me for details - "it" has 2281 followers!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> XTreme, calm down about the news I am about to break. There is now a donkey twittering about life in Mallorca!! SERIOUS. PM me for details - "it" has 2281 followers!!!





Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Nerja is a popular place for us Brits with loads of shops and restaurants and a couple of nice beaches. You will also be well placed for visiting the Costa Del Tropical that is the Granada coastline which is quite pretty. It can get very hot in the height of the summer and packed with people so there is a good buzz. It's not a bad starting point.
I live 3 miles down the road in a coastal holiday village. For me, I prefer to live here as there is space and it's cooler. A day out in Nerja feels for me like I'm on holiday


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Nerja is a popular place for us Brits with loads of shops and restaurants and a couple of nice beaches. You will also be well placed for visiting the Costa Del Tropical that is the Granada coastline which is quite pretty. It can get very hot in the height of the summer and packed with people so there is a good buzz. It's not a bad starting point.
> I live 3 miles down the road in a coastal holiday village. For me, I prefer to live here as there is space and it's cooler. A day out in Nerja feels for me like I'm on holiday


I'm sure that Chica works for the Nerja tourist board!!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm sure that Chica works for the Nerja tourist board!!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Hahaha...well, that's my view of Nerja anyway


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> Hahaha...well, that's my view of Nerja anyway


Nerja is very "hilly" though and it certainly qualifies as being "expatshire"


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Nerja is very "hilly" though and it certainly qualifies as being "expatshire"


Yes it is hilly. Another reason for living here


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> XTreme, calm down about the news I am about to break. There is now a donkey twittering about life in Mallorca!! SERIOUS. PM me for details - "it" has 2281 followers!!!


 ??? Now now then! No jokes please!!!  X N


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am 100% serious. The donkey is even twittering in Mallorquí. Spanish is fine, Catalán I have to concentrate on but Mallorquí.....pues


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Nerja is a popular place for us Brits with loads of shops and restaurants and a couple of nice beaches. You will also be well placed for visiting the Costa Del Tropical that is the Granada coastline which is quite pretty. It can get very hot in the height of the summer and packed with people so there is a good buzz. It's not a bad starting point.
> I live 3 miles down the road in a coastal holiday village. For me, I prefer to live here as there is space and it's cooler. A day out in Nerja feels for me like I'm on holiday


Thanx for that Chica  Sounds really nice!! Dont like the idea of it being rather hilly tho! My knee's are not what they used to be... even though im only 41... LOL, but im sure ill manage!
Cheers!!
Nicola x


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I am 100% serious. The donkey is even twittering in Mallorquí. Spanish is fine, Catalán I have to concentrate on but Mallorquí.....pues


Its all  to me ???? 

Nicola x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

nicola67 said:


> Thanx for that Chica  Sounds really nice!! Dont like the idea of it being rather hilly tho! My knee's are not what they used to be... even though im only 41... LOL, but im sure ill manage!
> Cheers!!
> Nicola x



Its very hilly. I consider myself to be reasonable fit and its too much for me.

Much of the coast between Malaga and Almunecar is hilly actually.

You might prefer to be in Mijas costa or La Cala de Mijas - its an idea I suppose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Its very hilly. I consider myself to be reasonable fit and its too much for me.
> 
> Much of the coast between Malaga and Almunecar is hilly actually.
> 
> You might prefer to be in Mijas costa or La Cala de Mijas - its an idea I suppose



Thats hilly too!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats hilly too!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



True it is (but in relative terms less so), in fact the south coast of Spain is just 1 big hill between the sea and the mountains - lol


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Its very hilly. I consider myself to be reasonable fit and its too much for me.
> 
> Much of the coast between Malaga and Almunecar is hilly actually.
> 
> You might prefer to be in Mijas costa or La Cala de Mijas - its an idea I suppose


Thanks for advice!!
Nicola x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I am 100% serious. The donkey is even twittering in Mallorquí. Spanish is fine, Catalán I have to concentrate on but Mallorquí.....pues


That Donkey's a Yuppie!

Wouldn't impress Dylan.....he's a genuine Andaluz.....mucho burro!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> That Donkey's a Yuppie!
> 
> Wouldn't impress Dylan.....he's a genuine Andaluz.....mucho burro!


My daughter has just seen Dylans picture and she wants him!! I guess he looks quite cute!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> My daughter has just seen Dylans picture and she wants him!! I guess he looks quite cute!
> 
> Jo xx


Dylan is a lot of things Jo.....cute isn't one of them! Homicidal would be a better description. And he runs like a pantomine horse.....as if he's got a hinge in the middle!

Stravinsky talked himself up.....but when he came face to face with Dylan, he was too scared to get into his compound!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Thanks for advice!!
> Nicola x


Torrox-Costa is built on the flat (almost).


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> Torrox-Costa is built on the flat (almost).


Torrox-Costa is under the hill and Torrox Pueblo is over it - lol


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Torrox-Costa is under the hill and Torrox Pueblo is over it - lol


Hahaha...very witty


----------

